# What would be your response?



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

If this has already been discussed, feel free to point me to it. I can't find anything similar.

I'm looking to pick the brains of the multitude of CCW holders that are here. In the past, I always carried on my ankle, which I now know is definitely not the best option for a main carry gun. Since I have been learning more and understanding CCW better, I am now carrying two guns almost everywhere - one IWB and one in my pocket. The longer I carry IWB, the more I find that the gun has a better possibility of being seen/felt vs. my old ankle holster. I know, concealed IS concealed; but there are those times where someone could notice the lone metal clip on my belt or feel the gun on my side even if it is completely concealed. 

My question is this: What would be an acceptable response/answer if someone happened to question you on your CCW? What if they ask: What is that metal clip on your belt? What is that thing on your hip? I obvioulsy don't want to blurt out "It's a gun." Is there a tacktful way of telling someone that you are legally armed?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First, I'll give you the bone-stock answer. "No one should ever see the metal clip on your belt. It's your responsibility to ensure it is hidden all the time".

Second, it really depends on who's doing the asking. 

If it's a police officer... politely explain that you have a "permit" to carry a "concealed weapon". In that order, permit then concealed weapon. The other way around might raise a few hairs on the back of peoples necks.

If it's your best bud, you may just quietly tell him or tell him to shut the hell up.

If it's a greeter at Wal-Mart, just keep walking. They ignore most people most of the time, just return the favor and adjust your wardrobe so that it doesn't happen next time. 

Honestly, I don't know how anyone would see the metal clip on the belt without pretty much seeing the gun, even if it's IWB. Wear a longer shirt, or a coat, plain and simple. Not to mention that most people who don't carry guns are oblivious to anything other than the 19 year old girl with the short skirt and low cut shirt. There's plenty of other things for people to look at than you, get over yourself! (just kidding).

Double check before leaving the house. Change what you wear to meet your needs. You shouldn't have any problems. Or, you could just tell them it's a cell phone and change the subject.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if someone asked about the straps or clip holding an IWB on me I'd probably not answer them or tell them that it's not anyone's business what is attached to my belt. It's like asking if I'm wearing boxers or briefs. Now if someone asked me if I was wearing a gun I guess it would depend who it was how ir if I would answer them. If I was in a restaurant and the manager asked me I';d answer them. but some guy at the table next to me I would not. 

I guess I look art it as a need to know thing. If I didn't think you needed to know then you probably wont get a straight answer from me or maybe even a denial. One of the reasons we conceal is because it's not everyone's business what we have on our person. If it was I guess we'd have clear plastic shirts and pants. And in my case you best be glad that's not the case. One time bending over in my clear plastic pants I'd get arrested for possession of a large quantity of crack :smt083:anim_lol:


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's the situation that prompted this. I was wearing a suit, complete with coat and tie, and had on my tuckable IWB holster. Since I'm all cleaned up, I can't wear my shirt untucked, so I've got it tucked in between gun and pants - no chance of seeing actual gun, but the clip is visible. I have it covered with my coat, until I sit down to eat. It's hotter than you know what inside, so I take off my coat and hang it on the back of the chair, making sure it still drapes across the gun. Now I need more to drink. I'm not going to put my coat on for this simple task, so I just kept my arm down at my side. On my way to get my refill, I get stopped by older folks at church that I don't see all that often who (as always) want a hug and want to talk a while. I know that most everyone is oblivious, as you said, but I just have no idea what I would have said if asked. Just wanted to see if anyone had any clever responses.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> If it was I guess we'd have clear plastic shirts and pants. And in my case you best be glad that's not the case. One time bending over in my clear plastic pants I'd get arrested for possession of a large quantity of crack :smt083:anim_lol:


:anim_lol: Oh boy - that one got me tickled. A visual I don't need. Clear plastic might be best left for the girl that zhurdan makes mention of.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

1. Colostomy bag, please don't squeeze.
2. Insulin pump, no pie for me, thanks.
3. 
4.
5.


Honestly, in over more than 15 or so years, controlling the situation is most important. Put your arms out first for a hug (I believe someone here referred to this as a "tactical hug", and that's funny right there) and put them lower than theirs on the side your gun is on so they have to reach over your arm, thus shielding it from their touching it. Also, anyone I'm stopping to give a hug to, already knows what they'll find on my belt. I only hug my family and closest friends. (not a big hugger, tactical or otherwise)

It's a valid cocern, but just as you had to modify your behavior when you started carrying a gun, you'll have to continue to modify it as situations arise. Adapt, modify, overcome.


PS... you sure you can carry at church? (if I read that right)


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Honestly, I don't know how anyone would see the metal clip on the belt without pretty much seeing the gun, even if it's IWB. Wear a longer shirt, or a coat, plain and simple.


+1 on this...like Zhur said, check before you leave the house. If I'm not sure that the weapon is completely concealed, I ask my wife to give me the once over. She knows it's there so she knows what to look for. If she has to look for longer than 10 seconds to see the print, I'm good to go (again only because she knows what and where to look).:smt023


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> PS... you sure you can carry at church? (if I read that right)


In my post, I was speaking of folks that I know from my old church. I was actually at a funeral [now that I type that, it sounds kind of creepy to be carrying at a funeral.] But, that's a good question. I think I can, as long as it is not posted. I just read some stuff I have stating KY law, and I don't see any mention of churches made in the "places you can't carry" section. So based on that, I infer that I can, as long as it's not posted. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> In my post, I was speaking of folks that I know from my old church. I was actually at a funeral [now that I type that, it sounds kind of creepy to be carrying at a funeral.] But, that's a good question. I think I can, as long as it is not posted. I just read some stuff I have stating KY law, and I don't see any mention of churches made in the "places you can't carry" section. So based on that, I infer that I can, as long as it's not posted. Any thoughts on that?


As far as I'm aware, that's correct, KY is not particularly restrictive as far as gun laws are concerned. The State Police CCW office can confirm that for you, though.

KG


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

First off, most folks wouldn't connect with the clip for your holster. If I were asked, I'd say I have a permit and walk away and discourage any further conversation on the subject.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess you could say "I'm a double naught spy"..Worked for Jethro Bodine :numbchuck:


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

kg333 said:


> As far as I'm aware, that's correct, KY is not particularly restrictive as far as gun laws are concerned. The State Police CCW office can confirm that for you, though.
> 
> KG


You can carry at church in Kentucky. Even if it's posted that you can't, all they can do if they find out is ask you to leave. It would probably be an uncomfortable situation, but not a legal issue. But it's all the more reason to dress around your gun. My close friends know that I carry, but no one else does. I'd like to keep it that way.

Addition: In the interest of being honest, I've never actually carried at church. My girlfriend has decided that church is the one place I shouldn't carry. She calls it my "once a week sacrifice." I know, I know. I'm working on it.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Carry the weapon well concealed . If they can see part of it or holster, you didn't *conceal *it. I pocket carry in summer and OWB under bulky clothes in winter. Nobody can tell I am carrying. If they can pick up you are carrying their natural curiosity will be to ask. (Answer truthfully, permit first gun second as above.)


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been carrying for less than two years, so my number of experiences isn't lengthy. The only time I ever got "busted" was by my mother when she wanted a hug. She knew immediately what it was and pulled me aside (away from my Dad) and gave me a little talk about being careful and how she worries about me... you know, Mom stuff.

Lesson learned: my arms are on the bottom of hug exchanges from now on. :smt023


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

why are we acting as though carrying a gun is something to be ashamed of if someone asks just tell them that you are legally carrying concealed weapon if they have a problem with you utilising your right to bear arms they are not somebody to hang around with anyway


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

In North Carolina it is illegal to CCW at a funeral. My 2Cents


----------

